# New Bottle show finds



## Brewster113 (Oct 14, 2019)

On Saturday a new Bottle show was held in Ancaster in conjunction with the Ancaster Nostalgia show. Great show with about 20 bottle dealers. Lots of great stuff to be had. 
The first bottle I bought was a blob top squat soda, J. Eves  1862 from Toronto. Paid 45.$


The next was a Warner Safe Cure in an awesome deep Amber almost black. With Toronto, London, and Rochester. I was happy to get this for 30$. Deal as it is clean and no apologies. First one I have had in forty years.

Next was a hand made crown top bowling pin F.J. Young from Woodstock, Ont. 50.$



Last was this awesome open pontiled jeroboam in green. Really a nice bottle, no apologies at all and I had to buy it as it was only 30.$


Sorry about out the photo orientation but try as I might it would not be vertical.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 14, 2019)

Nice finds!  That Eves is a beauty, I don't often see Canadian glass that old up this way.  It's strange how rarely Warner's show up in Canada, people in the States refer to them as common bottles and yet I almost never see them for sale and have never seen so much as a shard of one in the wild.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 15, 2019)

Nice scores!


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 15, 2019)

Nice stuff!  Love the Warner's!


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 17, 2019)

Gotta love those, I do!, Great buys.


----------



## RCO (Oct 21, 2019)

not sure I've seen the Young bowling bin from Woodstock before , definitely unusual


----------



## brent little (Jan 3, 2021)

The Young was a good buy. i have a two tone ginger beer with just the top marked F,J. Young.Unlisted bottle


----------



## brent little (Jan 3, 2021)

The Eves is a tough colour to get.


----------



## tsims (Jan 3, 2021)

Brewster113 said:


> On Saturday a new Bottle show was held in Ancaster in conjunction with the Ancaster Nostalgia show. Great show with about 20 bottle dealers. Lots of great stuff to be had.
> The first bottle I bought was a blob top squat soda, J. Eves  1862 from Toronto. Paid 45.$
> View attachment 190556
> The next was a Warner Safe Cure in an awesome deep Amber almost black. With Toronto, London, and Rochester. I was happy to get this for 30$. Deal as it is clean and no apologies. First one I have had in forty years.
> ...


Some really nice bottles you got there. Good score!


----------

